
Blogging is no longer what it was, because it has entered the mainstream - robg
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12566826
======
mlLK
Economist are no longer what they once were because most bloggers don't blog
for dough. I understand what the article is getting at, but from over here it
feels like I'm watching the E! television network. If anything blogging is
bigger than it ever was except no one can tell if it's a blog or not since
we've become so adept in using it as a tool rather than a _blog_.

------
SingAlong
_Blogging will die as PDAs_

Here's when the law of energy can be applied "Energy can neither be created
nor destroyed. It can only be converted from one form to another".

=> for beatiful concepts: beautiful stuff can be created but not be destroyed.
They can only be changed in form.

=> concepts like blogging can be created but not be destroyed. They can only
change from one form to another. (similarly for PDAs)

PDAs aren't dead yet. Are they? They have just got better and are called
mobile phones. Its not that mobile phones have their features.

------
lhorn
Internet is no longer what it was, because it has entered the mainstream.

------
dimitar
Your blog is what you make it. Just because its hosted on a blog-hosting site
and has all the features you expect from a blog it doesn't mean it impersonal.

No one expects anything from you, do what you please.

I guess vanity plays a part here..

------
mmagin
This is the way things are.

Everything was better in the good old days before everyone else discovered it.

------
sabat
A wise man once said that you can only be avante garde for so long before
you're just "garde". No surprise.

